# Halloween's Coming



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone else out there loveHalloween??








Got ghosts? Scary stories? Plans? 






For the kids out there, what are you going to be this year?


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2005)

This is what I want to be but it's too expensive.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Definitely would freak me out if that thing tapped on my shoulder, Lissa!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Sadly, some of us have to be careful of our outside bunnies on Halloween.

I've known some people that have had their rabbitries vandalized or their pet rabbits let loose, hurt, or killed.

One can't be too careful.






-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2005)

I love Halloween. 

We're moving a couple of weeks before Halloween, and I really hope weget trick or treaters at our door this year. Going to buy a bunch ofcandy just in case. And of course, I'll make sure it's stuff we liketoo.  

Not going to dress up this year though. My mother made me a beautifulmedieval dress....but it ain't gonna happen with this belly this year!


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2005)

*YES...YES...YES...ILOVEHALLOWEEN!!!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 29, 2005)

Speaking of Halloween,:witch: is itsafe to feed bunnies fresh Pumpkin? It's listed inthe safe foods for rabbits. I'm justwondering if anyone has done it?


http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 29, 2005)

Fresh pumpkin? Absolutely. That's even better than the canned stuff.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 29, 2005)

i dunno what i'm gonna be for Halloween. ialways have a hard time thinking of something.(not very creative) But ilove seeing other people's costumes!

Nicole


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 29, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Speaking of Halloween,:witch: is it safe to feedbunnies fresh Pumpkin? It's listed in thesafe foods for rabbits. I'm justwondering if anyone has done it?
> 
> 
> http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html
> ...



They eat the insides, right? Like the stuff you pull out before carving a pumpkin?


----------



## Kricket (Sep 29, 2005)

Does fresh pumpkin carry the same amount of fiber as the canned? Does it serve the same purpose?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 29, 2005)

They have a new Wallace and Gromit movie for Halloween with rabbits in it! It's called "The Curse Of The Were-Rabbit".

But I do love Halloween, even though I don't do it anymore. I sitoutside and scare all the kids because when they walk by, I pop out ofthe trailer.


----------



##  (Sep 29, 2005)

My 5 year old son is going to be a Power Rangeragain this year. Maybe I will buy some rabbit ears to wearwhen I take him trick-or-treating


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> But I do love Halloween, even though I don't do it anymore. *Isit outside and scare all the kids because when they walk by, I pop outof the trailer.*






:witch:


* * * * * * *

Pumpkin: They can have fresh pumpkin, as always in moderation.

When they are in GI Stasis, it's best to give them Canned Pumpkin, notfresh, because the processing of the canned pumpkin helps their systemmore flush out. Fresh pumpkin won't work in that case in the samemanner.

-Kathy Smith, author of Rabbit Health in the 21st Century.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2005)

zakfoxmom wrote:


> My 5 year old son is going to be a Power Ranger again thisyear.? Maybe I will buy some rabbit ears to wear when I take himtrick-or-treating



:happyrabbit:


----------



##  (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought I hid that Picture of me, and just where didyou find it ??!!!!!!!!

LOL I will be out scaring the life out ofall the nice little childrens heheheheheheh!!!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 30, 2005)

One year a man dressed up as a scare crow andsat on a bench in front of his house. He was sitting perfectly stilland looked like he was a real scare crow so my friend and I proceededup the walk and the man moved and scared us so we ran down the pathback to my dad. That was the best joke ever, but it was many years ago.


----------



##  (Sep 30, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> One year a man dressed up as a scare crow and sat on a benchin front of his house. He was sitting perfectly still and looked likehe was a real scare crow so my friend and I proceeded up the walk andthe man moved and scared us so we ran down the path back to my dad.That was the best joke ever, but it was many years ago.


My brother-in-law does that every year! Scared my son half todeath last year. I was so mad at him because my son was only 4 yrs oldat the time. After Zachary realized it was his uncle, hestarted whacking him with his pretend sword. I, of course,let him whack away because uncle deserved it. I think that iswhy he wants to be a Power Ranger again and defeat the evil uncle!hahaha!


----------



## Krissa (Sep 30, 2005)

I love Halloween cause its my birthdayarty:


----------



## bluebird (Sep 30, 2005)

my son already bought a skeleton costume.bluebird


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 30, 2005)

Orion wants to be the Grim Reaper

Bethany is still wavering between Barbie or a Princess....she's SUCH a girl!!! hehe

I'm going as a Mom 

As for the holiday itself:

I adore Halloween, but I married someone who is not very "into" theholidays. The understanding just isn't there when I want to drape"cobwebs" all over the house and hang spooky spiders. As the years goby I will add more and more to my holiday tomfoolery. I'd probably do alot more if I wasn't working, as well...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Sep 30, 2005)

Growing up I was never allowed to do anything atHalloween. My parents where really stict about it. I don't know if itis to do with my Dad being a vicar or not, but my Mum is so set in herways and just couldn't see the fun side. I have never been trick ortreating .

Apparently the new neighbours are into paganism and celebrate Halloweenlike their New year and they have a street party and go really OTT, sothis should be fun this year. Alyssa already has her outfit. Its apurple and black witches dress.

What date do you allin America celebrate it because I know its different? Ours is October 31st.

Vickie


----------



## Shuu (Sep 30, 2005)

It's October 31st everywhere because November1st is All Saint's Day. Because it's a Pagan holiday, any Paganimmigrants who came across the ocean would still keep it the same day.I think the only big holiday Americans have different is Thanksgiving.

As for dressing up, I love Hallowe'en and seeing little kids in theirlittle black cat and Superman outfits, but I tend to stay home and helpgive out candy.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

With Peter being a Magician, Halloween at myhouse is BIGGER than Christmas! We start plannig in September... MYfront door is always decorated the first of fall, and all else comesout in October.

Every ear we build a HUGE haunted house in our garage for all the kids.Last year we had line ups ALL night, and didn't finnish until almost10:30! Kids were comming out and saying no thanks to the candy, thatthe haunted house was all they wanted! All Summer we had kids asking usif we would do it again next year...

It is quite the haunted house Peter builds. He painted plywood walls,black, and theres green all over it to simulate the creepiness. He putsthese up to seperate everything. We've got a smoke machine (from ourshows) and Peter builds all these animatronic scary things, that areset off by motion detectors. Lots of bloody body parts, and real liveguys inside lurking around the corners! The kids LOVE it!

I am in charge of the front lawn. It is our grave yard. We have tombstones, and bodies hanging from the tree. We use strobe lights tosimulate lightening, and play ahunted house music, to add to theeffect! I also get dry ice, and put it all over the front lawn to looklike that creepy fog you always see at night in cemetaries...

It really is ALOT of fun! Last year I was a witch, Daytona was thedevil (LMBO) and Peter was some scary guy. This year, I think i'm gonnabe a black cat, Daytona i'm not sure of, and i'massumingPeter will be his usual scary guy self!

:scared:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 30, 2005)

Lyndsy: You should post pictures of your haunted house this year!! It sounds awesome!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow Lindsay that does sound great fun! Wish I was coming round to yours this year.

Vickie


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 30, 2005)

Halloween is AWESOME! Any holiday where you knock on a door and get candy is my kind of holiday!

We didn't have much money when I was a kid, but we always had this hugebox of costumes in the basement. One time I wore myGrandmother's Campfire Girls' dress and went as an indianprincess. The family across the street from us had 10 kids,so we would go out in a huge group and spent hours and hourstrick-or-treating. When my brother and I got home we wouldsit on the floor in my room and count our loot and eat candy until weboth got stomach aches.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 30, 2005)

Halloween has never been very big over hereuntil fairly recently ... It seemed to take offaround 8 years ago, when we moved into our new house. 

All of a sudden, from Halloween being, just another night, it seemed to gain in popularity. 

Tis fun to see the tiddy ones come out when dusk falls, and the heightsof the visitors to the house grows steadily through the night! (Unfortunately, a lot of the olderteens prefer to egg and flour houses at this time of year tho)

Am really looking forward to reading all about your night over in the USA!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 30, 2005)

Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?
Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Halloween

This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween

I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red
I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise
Round that corner, man hiding in the trash can
Something's waiting now to pounce, and how you'll scream

Scream! This is Halloween
Red 'n' black, slimy green
Aren't you scared?

Well, that's just fine
Say it once, say it twice
Take the chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night

Everybody scream, everybody scream
In our town of Halloween

I am the clown with the tear-away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace

I am the "who" when you call, "Who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair
I am the shadow on the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright

This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Halloween! Halloween!

Tender lumplings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween
In this town
Don't we love it now?
Everyone's waiting for the next surprise
Skeleton Jack might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin
This is Halloween, everyone scream
Won't ya please make way for a very special guy
Our man Jack is king of the pumpkin patch
Everyone hail to the Pumpkin King now
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song


----------



## kfonz (Sep 30, 2005)

I love Halloween!!! Too bad we don'tmany trick or treaters in my area, i like to see the kids'costumes! At work, we all dress up in crazy costumes insteadof our uniform, its always really fun, but this year should be the best. I've never actually wanted to go to work thisbad... I like the pumpkin idea. BunBun is always onthe hunt for snacks, and Mallory might like her first taste of pumpkin,without the GI stasis!

*Happy Halloween!!!*


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've always loved Halloween. My dad isnothing but a big kid when it comes to the holidays. He has the fullFreddy Krueger costume, from the Nightmare On Elm Streetmovies,and loves scaring the trick or treaters half to death.Even his grand kids get chased.

There is no where to trick or treat here, so we will be headingoff to the mall again this year. All the stores hand out candy and thelocal radio station holds a huge party for the kids. It's alot of fun.Jeremy is still undecided as to what he wants to be this year. 

As for me I am going as an over-worked, over-stressed housewife.


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 30, 2005)

[align=center]HAPPYHALLOWEEN!!
[/align]
Anyway we were at walmart today and my son looked at me and said "Mommy Iam gonna be the grim reaper for halloween with the syth and all" Gypsyand I started laughing so hard it was so funny{ he is only 3} thengypsy grabs up and evil witchy mask and scared the bejesiums[sp} out ofthe poor little bugger.

As for what I am gonna be for halloween I still havnt decided, Imthinking along the lines of a witch or something...Im not very creative.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 30, 2005)

Im not really a fan of haloween, as we alwaysget teenagers vandalizing things. There is no fun side to haloween inthe UK :XI would love to go trick or treating! 

Last year we had teenagers knocking on our door all night, so in theend we didnt answer it. One time they set fire to some dog mess wrappedin newspaper and planted it on our doorstep. It wasntuntilour dog kept looking at the back door with her hacklesup growling at the flames that we even realised our doorstep was onfire! The dog saved our lives :angel:Bless her heart.

But other than that main event, we just get eggs thrown at our windows. Its alot of fun *not* 

They take haloween more seriously over in America, i would love to visit there on haloween to have so much fun. 

This year i will probually be sitting in the hall way looking out for teenagers setting fire to our doorstep again. 

Last year was a really bad year. What with the fire, and my next doorneighbour got a brick from her brick wall thrown through her livingroom window, and she was sitting right infront of the window inocentlywatching TV,and it missed her by an inch. The police werentbothered about it either. How niceand festive isthat? 

Anyway! I hope you all have a lovely haloween! And dont forget sweets are bad for your teeth! - _Dr.Wonka_


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention, I was suppose to be bornon Halloween (my calendar says halloween is on the 31st oct?) but i was3 days early. Its ashame cos it would of been so cool if my birthdaywas on Halloween! lol I would definetly dress up then!

Have you all heard of the monster mash song buy halloween? its sogreat! Its a really old song so not sure if some of us have heard ofit.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Sadly, some of us have to be careful of our outsidebunnies on Halloween.
> 
> I've known some people that have had their rabbitries vandalized or their pet rabbits let loose, hurt, or killed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carolyn, although my street is pretty quiet i'll be careful anyway. Nobody is getting my bunnies!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 30, 2005)

If anyone hurt my babies i would seriously killthem! Personally i think people like that should be in for the chop, sothey cant breed more people like that. Great idea from Linz! lol


----------



##  (Sep 30, 2005)

I willbe taking off My A) witch costume to puton my B) itch costume and willbe sitting in the garage with a shot gun. last thing I need is moresurprise breedings . or more surpirse anythings ! 
Any One want to take the chanceof meeting up with me in a veryDARK place on Halloween !!!! :scared:




seriously altho the Kids willgo out I will be sitttingthere watching . Shadow willmost likely take the Van and haulthem round . :dragster:


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 30, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I will be taking offMy A) witch costume to put on myB) itch costume and willbe sitting in the garage with a shot gun. last thing I need is moresurprise breedings . or more surpirse anythings !
> Any One want to take the chanceof meeting up with me in a veryDARK place on Halloween !!!! :scared:
> 
> 
> ...


Gee thanks mom....although I might just send my ol man to sit with thebunnies and you can help me take the monsters out this year..... If youneed more guns let me know.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Oct 1, 2005)

I think I'm going to be a cop and my friend is going to be a robber lmao!


----------



## Krissa (Oct 1, 2005)

Speaking of Halloween and things to do, myhusband and I went to a corn maze last night and it was great. Ifanyone lives near *Indiana* they should check out this maze! Wedid the haunted maze at night and it was fun. It was worth the hour anda half dive to get there.

http://www.cornyfun.com


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 3, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> If anyone hurt my babies i would seriously kill them!Personally i think people like that should be in for the chop, so theycant breed more people like that. Great idea from Linz! lol



I agree!


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Orion wants to be the Grim Reaper
> 
> Bethany is still wavering between Barbie or a Princess....she's SUCH a girl!!! hehe
> 
> ...


OH wow Youlive near there ??!!!! that Corn Maze has beenfeatured on Discovery and The Travel Channel . Iwould so love to go there and rtravel throughit , LOl though Im not sure who would be morescared lol .


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Oh I forgot to mention, I was suppose to be born onHalloween (my calendar says halloween is on the 31st oct?) but i was 3days early. Its ashame cos it would of been so cool if my birthday wason Halloween! lol I would definetly dress up then!
> 
> Have you all heard of the monster mash song buy halloween? its sogreat! Its a really old song so not sure if some of us have heard ofit.


So is your birthday on the 28th or 29th?

Mine is on October 29th.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> OH wow You live nearthere ??!!!! that Corn Maze has been featured onDiscovery and The Travel Channel . I would so loveto go there and rtravel through it , LOlthough Im not sure who would be more scared lol .


Gypsy, they have those mazes all over now:

http://www.cornfieldmaze.com/site_list.html

Looks like there are some near you!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

[align=center] [/align]
I can tell that when you're not mixing up a special "dinner", you'rechecking out those Haunted shows on the Travel Channel. 

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]DaisyNBuster, [/align]
[align=left]Yes, we celebrate Halloween in America on October 31st as well.[/align]
[align=left]When I was of trick-or-treating age, my best friend thatI've known since Kindergarten and still get together with, hersiblings,and another family of 4 boys would all go to eachother's neighborhoods to trick-or-treat. It was excellentbecause the developments were all safe, didn't have to worry aboutsomeone kidnapping you. We'd all go out as a big group, and we wouldClean Up with candy. When it was all done, we'd dump our bagof candy on the floor when we got home so that the mothers could gothrough it and throw out anything that wasn'twrapped. Who can forget watching "It's The GreatPumpkin, Charlie Brown"?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]As time went on and we became "toobig" fortrick-or-treating, that's when we'd load up our pockets with soap, eggsand shaving cream. We bombed each other's neighborhood"gangs" of kids more than we did people's cars or houses. Oneyear, we got wind that they were going to try to bomb our house and weall took to the trees and bushes and bombarded them withwaterballoons. It was great! I hit one kid squarein the face as he was running towards my brother. It wasfreezing cold, and someone had the flashlight on his face when I saw myballoon hit him.[/align]
[align=left]:laugh:That group never bothered usagain. The high-fives we gave each other when theyall ran away was excellent. Next year, it wastheother neighborhood gang we took on. That was ablast too! As I said, it was more about bombingeach other's groups when they didn't expect it more thananything. Almost like Capture the Flag. (Do youknow that game?)[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]Now I love Halloween for the great shows that come on theweek before about hauntings, the decorations that people put up intheir yards, and watching the little ones dress up seeing how excitedthey get. Kids seem to plan so far in advance as to what theywant to be. My niece and nephew are already asking mysister-in-law and brother how many weekends areleft. [/align]
[align=left] [/align]
[align=left]



AndI still watch, "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!"[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you believe that last year was the firstyear my husband watched "Great Pumpkin"??? I nearly had a heart attackwhen he told me he had never seen it. Personally, I cannot fathom goingthrough childhood without certain cartoon staples around the holidays,and that ranks right up there in the top three. 

Seriously, I still can't believe it. I'm not sure if they just didn'tair it where he grew up (right outside of Toronto), or his mom didn'tput it on for him when he was a kid. Poor guy. Being deprived likethat. Jeez. 

And Carolyn, I can't wait to take my daughter out trick or treating. WeCleaned Up as kids too. We used to take pillow cases with us, becauseit held more candy. LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting Halloween Stuff 

1. Where does Halloween come from? 
Our modern celebration of Halloween is a descendent of the ancientCeltic fire festival called "Samhain". The word is pronounced "sow-in",with "sow" rhyming with cow. 


2. What does "Samhain" mean? 
The Irish English dictionary published by the Irish Texts Societydefines the word as follows: "Samhain, All Hallowtide, the feast of thedead in Pagan and Christian times, signalizing the close of harvest andthe initiation of the winter season, lasting till May, during whichtroops (esp. the Fiann) were quartered. Faeries were imagined asparticularly active at this season. From it the half year is reckoned.also called Feile Moingfinne (Snow Goddess).(1) The Scottish GaelisDictionary defines it as "Hallowtide. The Feast of All Soula. Sam Fuin= end of summer."(2) Contrary to the information published by manyorganizations, there is no archaeological or literary evidence toindicate that Samhain was a deity. The Celtic Gods of the dead wereGwynn ap Nudd for the British, and Arawn for the Welsh. The Irish didnot have a "lord of death" as such. 


3. Why was the end of summer of significance to the Celts? 
The Celts were a pastoral people as opposed to an agricultural people.The end of summer was significant to them because it meant the time ofyear when the structure of their lives changed radically. The cattlewere brought down from the summer pastures in the hills and the peoplewere gathered into the houses for the long winter nights of story-telling and handicrafts. 


4. What does it have to do with a festival of the dead? 
The Celts believed that when people died, they went to a land ofeternal youth and happiness called Tir nan Og. They did not have theconcept of heaven and hell that the Christian church later brought intothe land. The dead were sometimes believed to be dwelling with theFairy Folk, who lived in the numerous mounds or sidhe (pron. "shee")that dotted the Irish and Scottish countryside. Samhain was the newyear to the Celts. In the Celtic belief system, turning points, such asthe time between one day and the next, the meeting of sea and shore, orthe turning of one year into the next were seen as magickal times. Theturning of the year was the most potent of these times. This was thetime when the "veil between the worlds" was at its thinnest, and theliving could communicate with their beloved dead in Tir nan Og. 


5. What about the aspects of "evil" that we associate with the night today? 
The Celts did not have demons and devils in their belief system. Thefairies, however, were often considered hostile and dangerous to humansbecause they were seen as being resentful of men taking over theirlands. On this night, they would sometimes trick humans into becominglost in the fairy mounds, where they would be trapped forever. Afterthe coming of the Christians to the Celtic lands, certain of the folksaw the fairies as those angels who had sided neither with God or withLucifer in their dispute, and thus, were condemned to walk the earthuntil judgment day.(3) In addition to the fairies, many humans wereabroad on this night, causing mischief. since this night belongedneither to one year or the other, Celtic folk believed that chaosreigned and the people would engage in "horseplay and practicaljokes".(4) This served also as a final outlet for high spirits beforethe gloom of winter set in. 


6. What about "trick or treat"? 
During the course of these hijinks, many of the people would imitatethe fairies and go from house to house begging for treats. Failure tosupply the treats would usually result in practical jokes being visitedon the owner of the house. Since the fairies were abroad on this night,an offering of food or milk was frequently left for them on the stepsof the house, so the homeowner could gain the blessings of the "goodfolk" for the coming year. Many of the households would also leave outa "dumb supper" for the spirits of the departed.(5) The folks who wereabroad in the night imitating the fairies would some- times carryturnips carved to represent faces. This is the origin of our modernJack-o-lantern. 


7. Was this also a religious festival? 
Yes. Celtic religion was very closely tied to the Earth. Their greatlegends are concerned with momentous happenings which took place aroundthe time of Samhain. many of the great battles and legends of kings andheroes center on this night. Many of the legends concern the promotionof fertility of the earth and the insurance of the continuance of thelives of the people through the dark winter season. 


8. How was the religious festival observed? 
Unfortunately, we know very little about that. W.G. Wood-Martin, in hisbook, "Traces of the Elder Faiths of Ireland" states, "There iscomparitively little trace of the religion of the Druids nowdiscoverable, save in the folklore of the peasantry, and the referencesrelative to it that occur in ancient and authentic Irish manuscriptsare, as far as present appearances go, meagre and insufficient tosupport anything like a sound theory for full development of theancient religion."(6) The Druids were the priests of the Celticpeoples. They passed on their teachings by oral tradition instead ofcommitting them to writing, so when they perished, most of theirreligious teachings were lost. We DO know that this festival wascharacterized as one of the four great "Fire Festivals" of the Celts.Legends tell us that on this night, all the hearth fires in Irelandwere extinguished, and then re-lit from the central fire of the Druidsat Tlachtga, 12 miles from the royal hill of Tara. This fire waskindled from "need fire" which had been generated by the friction ofrubbing two sticks together as opposed to more conventional methodscommon in those days.(7) The extinguishing of the fires symbolized the"dark half" of the year, and the re-kindling from the Druidic fires wassymbolic of the returning life hoped for, and brought about through theministrations of the priesthood. 


9. What about sacrifices? 
Animals were certainly killed at this time of year. This was the timeto "cull" from the herds those animals which were not desired forbreeding purposes for the next year. Most certainly, some of thesewould have been done in a ritualistic manner for the use of thepriesthood. 


10. Were humans sacrificed? 
Scholars are sharply divided on this account, with about half believingthat it took place and half doubting its veracity. Caesar and Tacituscertainly tell tales of the human sacrifices of the Celts, but NoraChadwick points out in her book "The Celts" that "it is not withoutinterest that the Romans themselves had abolished human sacrifices notlong before Caesar's time, and references to the practice among variousbarbarian peoples have certain overtones of self-righteousness. Thereis little direct archaeological evidence relevant to Celtic sacrifice."(8) Indeed, there is little reference to this practice in Celticliterature either. The only surviving story echoes the story of theMinotaur in Greek legend. The Fomorians, a race of evil giants said toinhabit portions of Ireland before the coming of the Tuatha de Danaan,or "people of the Goddess Danu",demanded the sacrifice of 2/3 of thecorn, milk, and first born children of the Fir Bolg, or humaninhabitants of Ireland. The De Danaan ended this practice in the secondbattle of Moy Tura, which incidentally took place on Samhain. 


11. What other practices were associated with this season? 
Folk tradition tells us of many divination practices associated withSamhain. Among the most common were divinations dealing with marriage,weather, and the coming fortunes for the year. These were performed viasuch methods as ducking for apples, and apple peeling. Ducking forapples was a marriage divination. The first person to bite an applewould be the first to marry in the coming year. Apple peeling was adivination tosee how long your life would be. The longer the unbrokenapple peel, the longer your life was destined to be.(9) In Scotland,people would place stones in the ashes of the hearth before retiringfor the night. Anyone whose stone had been disturbed during the nightwas said to be destined to die during the coming year. 


12. How did these ancient Celtic practices come to America? 
When the potato crop in Ireland failed, many of the Irish people,modern day descendents of the Celts, immigrated to America, bringingwith them their folk practices, which are the remnants of the Celticfestival observances. 


13. We in America view this as a harvest festival. Did the Celts also view it as such? 
Yes. The Celts had 3 harvests: Aug 1, or Lammas, was the first harvest,when the first fruits were offered to the Gods in thanks. The FallEquinox was the "true harvest". This was when the bulk of the cropswould be brought in. Samhain was the final harvest of the year.Anything left on the vines or in the fields after this date wasconsidered blasted by the fairies, or "pu'ka", and unfit for humanconsumption. 


14. Does anyone today celebrate Samhain as a religious observance? 
Yes. many followers of various pagan religions, such as Druids andWiccans observe this day as a religious festival. They view it as amemorial day for their dead friends, similar to the national holiday ofMemorial Day in May. It is still a night to practice various forms ofdivination concerning future events. Also, it is considered a time towrap up old projects, take stock of ones life, and initiate newprojects for the coming year. As the winter season is approaching, itis a good time to do studying on research projects and also a goot timeto begin hand work such as sewing, leather working, woodworking, etc.for Yule gifts later in the year. 


15. Does this involve human or animal sacrifice? 
Absolutely NOT! Hollywood to the contrary, blood sacrifice is notpracticed by modern day followers of Wicca or Druidism. There may besome people who THINK they are practicing Wicca by performing bloodsacrifices, but this is NOT condoned by reputable practitioners of themodern day NeoPagan religions. 
FOOTNOTES:
(1) Rev. Patrick Dineen, "An Irish English Dictionary" (Dublin, 1927), p. 937
(2) Malcolm MacLennan, "A Pronouncing and Etymological Dictionary of the Gaelic Language" (Aberdeen, 1979), p. 279
(3) W.G. Wood-Martin,"Traces of the Elder Faiths of Ireland" (Port Washington, 1902), p. 5.
(4) Kevin Danaher,"The Year in Ireland", (Cork,1972), p. 214
(5) Alwyn &amp; Brinley Rees,"Celtic Heritage" (New York,1961), p. 90
(6) Wood-Martin, p. 249
(7) Rees &amp; Rees, p. 90
(8) Nora Chadwick, "The Celts" (Harmondsworth,1982), p. 151
(9) Madeleine Pelner Cosman, "Medieval Holidays and Festivals," (New York, 1981), p. 81

BIBLIOGRAPHY:
Bord, Janet &amp; Colin, "The Secret Country", London: Paladin Books, 1978
Chadwick, Nora, "The Celts", Harmondsworth: Penguin Books, 1982
Coglan, Ronan, "A Dictionary of Irish Myth and Legend", Dublin,1979
Cosman, Madeleine Pelner, "Medieval Holidays and Festivals", New York: Charles Scribner's Sons, 1981
Danaher, Kevin, "The Year in Ireland", Cork: The Mercier Press, 1972
Dineen, Rev. Patrick S.,M.A, "An Irish English Dictionary", Dublin: The Irish texts Society, 1927
MacCana, Proinsias, "Celtic Mythology", London: The Hamlyn Publishing Group Limited, 1970
MacLennan, Malcolm, "A Pronouncing and Etymological Dictionary of theGaelic Language", Aberdeen: Acair and Aberdeen University Press, 1979
MacNeill, Maire', "The Festival of Lughnasa", Dublin: Comhairle Bhealoideas Eireann,1982
Powell, T.G., E., "The Celts", New York: Thanes &amp; Hudson,1980Rees, Alwyn and Brinley, "Celtic Heritage, Ancient Traditions inIreland and Wales", New York: Thanes &amp; Hudson, 1961
Sharkey, John, "Celtic Mysteries", New York: Thanes and Hudson, 1975
Spence, Lewis, "British Fairy Origins", Wellingborough: Aquarian Press, 1946
Squire, Charles, "Celtic Myth &amp; Legend, Poetry &amp; Romance", New York: Newcastle Publishing Co, Inc. 1975
Toulson, Shirley, "The Winter Solstice", London: Jill Norman &amp; Hobhouse, Ltd, 1981
Wood-Martin, W.G., "Traces of the Elder Faiths of Ireland", Vols I &amp; II, Port Washington: Kennikat Press, 1902 (c)
copywrite 1988, Rowan Moonstone P O Box 21058 OKC. OK 73120


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Stephanie -- 

Oh! The pillowcases! :rofl:


As the Crosby, Stills and Nash song goes, 

:note:"Teach Your Children Well...Their parents' hell...will surely go by...":note: 


You teach your family how it's done, Stephanie.

:witch:

* * * * * * *

Excellent synopsis, Elfmommy! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2005)

Pillowcase = more candy

More candy = :yes:



We'll be passing out candy this year......of course I'll make sure it's stuff we like too!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 3, 2005)

Last year i made my kitten,lucy and oreo somelittle capes with pumpkins with their name on it. The little kids weremore thrilled in petting the buns instead of receiving their candy. Soim planing on doing that again this year. And im dressing up as Babyfrom house of 1000 corpses/ the devils rejects. Im a big fan of robzombie.

Heres a picture of my kitten when he had his costume on.


----------



## brensbunny (Oct 4, 2005)

Me and my crew still have NO idea whatsoeverwhat we are going to dress up as this year, though youngest, 7.. wantsto be a claw machine :shock:, haven't quite figured how I'm going tomake that one yet, but there is still time. The other's they dont quiteknow, though my oldest,12 says that he has to have a reallly greatcostume as this is the last year that he is allowed to go, city hasstated that if your over the age of 12, you are not to go trick ortreating! This is supposed to cut back on the amounts of egg bashing,and such.

Also make sure you keep a good eye on your black cats(any cats for thatmatter) as they seem to be the popular animals for being abused at thistime of year.

Shadow is really upset with me, because he is not allowed out at all in the month of Oct and a the first week of Nov.. 

B


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2005)

Elf Mommy ! Thank You somuch for Posting on the traditionsof Halloween . and how it came tobe and and its Origins . (collective sigh of relief here ) . So manyassociate it incorrectly . the posting was veryinformative and right to the point . ThankYou again . 

OK This Cat needs to come Live with ME! 






What a beautiful face he has .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Good point about the Black Cats!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 4, 2005)

My birthday is on the 28th October. Its my18th! Cant wait! Im goin out wiv my family and boyfriend for amealto a really poshrestaurant. And then after thatIm goin on a pub crawl with my boyfriend to get totally hammered! lol


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 4, 2005)

I bet rescue centres and petshops have to becarefull about seling black cats this time of year, cos many peoplemight want a black cat just for halloween and then dump it somewhere orsomething Really sad. I know the pet shop near usdoesnt sell black kittents this time of year cos of this.Bless them! Black cats are just the coolest all year round!


----------



## brensbunny (Oct 5, 2005)

Gypsy,

You cant have him...lol

We are attached to him too much.

Shadow, we adopted from the no kill shelter last June, poor boy hadbeen there for 1 yr 2 mths waiting for a home, I think people passedhim by because of his age.. he is 10 yrs old now.


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

Bren. I am so glad Youadopted him , he is beautiful , and howanyone regardless of his age couldhave walked by him and not takenhim home is amazing , especially where his eyescapture your attention right off the bat ! Obviously ifhe had been there for a year hewas just waiting for You tocome find him. He certainly is a beautiful cat!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

He is beautiful! I love his eyes. Also, just love the black cats. They always have the coolest personalities.


----------



## carrots (Oct 5, 2005)

:witch:Hiya i love Halloween, why? because my birthday is the day before! yey!


----------



## JimD (Oct 5, 2005)

***boo***

We hardly do anything for Halloween....except fot the graveyardin the front yard....and the coffins....and the manaquins all dressedup....and the fog machine....and the scary music....and dressing up allin black and hiding in the bushes to scare the kids....and handing outbags and bags of candy.....nope not much at all!!

We judge how well we do by how many bags of candy we give out.Last year I think we gave out 8 jumbo bags and then we ran out. Weended up sending my kids out just to trick-or-treat for more candy tohand out to the other kids :shock:


----------



## carrots (Oct 6, 2005)

One night when i was younger me and my friends(no longer my friends..... horrible people but thats a different story)when trick or treating, but we went out late so most of the sweets hadgone. That was untill we went to one house and said "trickor treat" and there stood a worried looking man with his wife "um......we gave all our chocolates out earlier to other children i havenothing" our smiles dropped and a moment of silence"oh wellthen" he said while reaching into his back pocket " you can all sharethis", he had handed three of us a ten pound note (about 20 dollars)"wow thank you" we walked down his driveway grinning like cats whilealso hearing his wife say to him "why did you do that? that money couldhave bought us food, you stupid man!" poor guy, i bet he had a badnight sleeping on the sofa. 

Catherine x


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hope you enjoyed, Stephanie! 






-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone dressing up their rabbits/animals like Iwuvbunbuns72 for Halloween?








If so, Let's see those pictures!!






-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 6, 2005)

I LOVE The Great Pumpkin! The Peanutswere always my favorite. The first movie I ever saw was whenI was 5 my mom took me to see "Snoopy Come Home" - I never cried soloud in public as I did when Snoopy ran away!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn. I woke up at six today and was thinking "When is the Great Pumpkin going to be on this year?" LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 6, 2005)

carrots* wrote: *


> he had handed three of us a ten pound note (about 20 dollars)


Ihad my sonout oneyear. One house we came to had a lady getting readyto go out. She said, " I hope there isn'tmore people coming over, because I have a party to goto." And she poured a big bowl of candyintohis bag and closed thedoor. :shock:

Rainbows!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 6, 2005)

Carolyn, last year i was a 'skibunny' i had my snowboarding stuff on and rabbit ears and a fluffy tail.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe I could get some rabbit ears and be"pregnant bunny". I do plan on passing out candy, but have no idea ifwe'll get a lot of trick or treaters at the new place. Oh well, what wedon't hand out, guess we'll just have to eat ourselves!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 6, 2005)

*:rofl:*

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Maybe I could get some rabbit ears and be "pregnant bunny". I doplan on passing out candy, but have no idea if we'll get a lot of trickor treaters at the new place.


We live in a Cul de Sac off the mainroad, so we may only get up to 60 kids, where themainstreet gets 100's of little ones. I do givebetter treats though, like a can of pop (soda).

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, the pillowcases! :dude:JimD, my Dad used to set up a speaker in thebushes and run a long, hidden wire all the way into the house. He keptthe place fairly dark, except the porch light and he'd sit in there inthe dark and watch out of the window. He'd wait until the little kidswould be up almost to the door and their parents would be waiting outby the bushes for themand then he'd say something in a reallow voice and it would come over the speaker that was hidden in thebush.It was so darned funny! I've never seen somany grown men jump like that in my life!

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Yeah, the pillow cases!:dude:JimD, my Dad used to set up a speaker in the bushes andrun a long, hidden wire all the way into the house. He kept the placefairly dark, except the porch light and he'd sit in there in the darkand watch out of the window. He'd wait until the little kids would beup almost to the door and their parents would be waiting out by thebushes for themand then he'd say something in a real lowvoice and it would come over the speaker that was hidden in thebush.It was so darned funny! I've never seen somany grown men jump like that in my life!
> 
> Raspberry


We've done something very similar using a baby monitor:scared:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

James and I went to a haunted house called theSplatter Haus on Saturday. I hadn't been to one since I waslittle. It was fun, but not really scary. Some ofthe other girls in the group would scream a lot, but it was mostly guysin masks jumping up and down in front of us. I was gigglingmost of the time. There was this Freddy-type guy running aknife along a pole making sparks, and James said "There can be onlyone!" You know, from Highlander?

The best part was going through a room with hanging sausages (like ameat locker) all over. The light flashed the least in here,you rarely got a flash of light. And there was a guy runningaround in the sausages but since the light rarely turned on youcouldn't see where he was until he was in front of you. Itwas great. James and I were both shouting about the SausageDemon!

I had to share.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 10, 2005)

Benji is going to play dead...








Chippy is already gothic...








Binkie will hide and jump out to scare people!








We are all ready here!!


----------



## binkies (Oct 10, 2005)

Cooper is ready!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

THAT'S what I was looking for, DevilRabbit, when I asked about costumes!

Cooper's adorable! 

* * * * * * * *

Cute comments about your crew, ILMBs. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 10, 2005)

AWWWW! that is so gorgeous! I want it for mybunnies! I hope you dont mind but i've put it as my desktop picture onmy computer to get into the halloween spirit!


----------



## binkies (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem at all! I got that little hat in thepet section at Wal-Mart. Made for cats I guess. I used it on all fourof my guinea pigs too, but I couldnt get the darn cat to sit still.


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

I was getting Cassiher costume parts for halloweenwhen low and behold I came acrossed somethingChaz Decided he wasnted to be for halloween .SOOOoOOO when we go trick andtreating thisis what Chaz decidedon going as .






Chaz decided to go out tricken as a 4 eared Flemish !!!!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Oct 10, 2005)

That is so cute! I love him!


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

A SIMPLE REMINDER FOLKS!!!!!








fOR ALL YOU FLASHERS OUT THERE !!!!




ANDTHISONE WAS JUST TOO DARNED CUTE NOT TO INCLUDE


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2005)

Aw! Chaz has uppy ear envy!



Laura


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 11, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


>


LMAO:laugh::rofl:


----------



## la (Oct 11, 2005)

Since I'm back home for Halloween I will beworking, but during the day I will try to spend some time with mymother (as Halloween and her birthday fall on the same day). I can'tever get my rabbits to stay still long enough to dress them up foranything. 

I hope you all are safe on Halloween, it tends to bring the bad out in people around here.


----------



## Alice (Oct 12, 2005)

You can get a rough idea of how I feel aboutHallowe'en by taking a quick gander at my model horse hobby website:http://www.alicebang.com/allhallows/

Yes, that's how it looks all year 'round. ;D

My house is usually decorated year 'round, too. I'm actuallya bit sad right now, 'cuz our living situation has been in a state ofconstant low-grade upheaval for about half a year, &amp; I don'teven know where most of my decorations are (except for the few thathave been destroyed... I know where those are  ). 

Costumes this year? My fiance is going to be a randombohemian absinthe-drinker, &amp; I'm going to be the Green Fairy(not the Kylie Minogue Green Fairy, but my own interpretation of "laFee Verte"). Meat Bunny doesn't know it, but she'sgoing to be a Marshmallow Peep. ^_^

We usually have a party, but I dunno about this year. We might have to just crash someone else's for a change.

Unfortunately, we never get many trick-or-treaters. We always have plenty of candy on hand, just in case, butmost of it just goes toward getting us fat(ter). ;P

Here's my eldest, Goblin, from last year:


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I love that goblin! How cute!

Okay, Halloween's not even here yet and I just got off the phone withScott - he's on the Cross Bronx Expressway and guess what he justsaw...A TRUCKLOAD OF LIVE CHRISTMAS TREES!! :shock:I'm sorry, it's just WAY too early...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 12, 2005)

I work in a garden centre the weekends and theyhave had their christmas decs up for about 3 weeks now! Its ridiculous!Annoying christmas songs already! By the time christmas DOES come ithink i will be pretty fed up of it all! lol


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2005)

"I gotta rock."


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I work in a garden centre the weekends and they have hadtheir christmas decs up for about 3 weeks now! Its ridiculous! Annoyingchristmas songs already! By the time christmas DOES come i think i willbe pretty fed up of it all! lol



By then they'll have the Easter stuff out!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG Alice! I collected Breyers foryears, but thankfully never got into the whole pedigreething. Thankfully I never even heard of it. All ofmy horses are still at my parents, as it would be a giant pain to movethem all from apartment to apartment.

Did Goblin actually let you put that on?:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

HAD to put Gypsy's ghost bunnies in this thread.











-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> HAD to put Gypsy's ghost bunnies in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How did that happen? Or is it really ghost bunnies...:scared::faint:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

They were moving really fast and that's what thecamera picked up. Yes, they are real bunnies.Little babies, actually. It is weird, isn'tit? You can see the face on the one on the top left.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 13, 2005)

That's what I thought, but people do catch really odd things in their pictures sometimes. That is a really cool picture though!

Lissa


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

I know, Lissa, and I agree.






-Carolyn


----------



## onnie (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow'what an amazing photo'that is so touching ahhh bless um'it's like a scene of watership down. Onnie


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2005)

Eeeny, meeny, chili beany, the spirits are about to speak!

Are they friendly spirits? 

Just listen!


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Eeeny, meeny, chili beany, the spirits are about to speak!
> 
> Are they friendly spirits?
> 
> Just listen!


:rofl:





thats just too funny , too badit dont work , I have afew spirits i would like to tell off .


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

If you want tosee weird , save this picture toyour pictures then use the magnifier toblow up the sun spot on thefloor , see what you can see .


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, I enlarged it...what am I supposed to see?


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Enlarge it enough so thatyou can see the face on htefloor in the light spot.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 15, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Enlarge it enough so that youcan see the face on hte floor.


Now that you mentioned it, I can see it directly on the picture without enlargements.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 15, 2005)

I fount this video of real ghost footage...im not sure if its 100% real but even if it isnt it scarred the heck out of me...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/ghostgirl.html


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 15, 2005)

The Headless Ghost Bunny:







Not really, he's just FAST!






Laura


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> OMG Alice! I collected Breyers for years, butthankfully never got into the whole pedigree thing.Thankfully I never even heard of it. All of my horses arestill at my parents, as it would be a giant pain to move them all fromapartment to apartment.


Yay, Breyers!  Yeah, not too many people get intothe pedigree assignment thing... sometimes it seems like were're sortof"freaks among freaks". ;D I have to admit, though,that it's fun to watch people's reactions when they first come to myhouse:

"Wow. That's a lot of horses."

"Yeah, I guess... and they all have names! Try me... pick one!"

:oints::

"Windham Erl."

:oints::

"Ghostwood Weetzie Bat."

:oints::

"Allehelgensdag Hedgewitch."

"Okaaaay... that's a little weird."

"Y'think? It gets weirder... most of them have full pedigrees, too, &amp; some have show records..."

^_^

The great thing about pedigree assignment, compared to other model horse-related hobbies, is that it's free. ;D



> Did Goblin actually let you put that on?:shock:


Ha! Oh, I've done much worse things to Goblin... ;}






Goblin has the misfortune of "Crying Wolf" pretty muchconstantly. I've had him since he was about the size&amp; shape of a Beanie Baby, &amp; nothing bad has everhappened to him (he's close to 9 years old, now) ... yet if anybodyever picks him up, he screams as though he's being tortured.He rarely struggles, though... just sits &amp; screams... and lookscrazy angry

After a few years of Goblin always acting like he was being tortured,we figured we may as well get some fun out of the deal. Hedoesn't scream any more while being dressed in baby clothes than hedoes when he's just being held. ;D

For the record, we don't dress him up often, &amp; he never staysdressed long... but I fully admit that I'm not above "exploiting" mypets for my own amusement from time to time. ;}


----------



## Alice (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, wow, Carolyn! Gypsy's ghost bunnies picture is awesome beyond belief! 

I'm actually very interested in "real" ghost photography, &amp;this is an excellent example of how difficult it can be todifferentiate between completely normal camera quirks, &amp; moreinexplicable "phenomenon". Also a terrific exampleof how wonderful "fake" ghost pictures often are! :}

Here're a couple of spooky fun Meat pix...


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

:laugh:What a DopeI am , sitting here and Looking at thepictures of Meat in shadows LOL , all Icould vision is a remake of"Night of the Lepus" starring none oftherthan MEAT as the main character ! , Thosepictures are Horror movie Perfect ! ,


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 15, 2005)

*Alice wrote: *


> I'm actually very interested in "real" ghost photography



Here are some pictures I found on the net.



























Rainbows! :shock:


----------



## diamond (Oct 15, 2005)

Ireally:heart:halloween!!!!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

I just *LOVE* halloween!

:witch:

My friends and I are thinking of becoming a *pepsi six pack*! LOLS. 
I was cracking up so much when my friends were planning it at lunch time. 

It would be so awesome dressing up as a six pack! Wouldn't it?

Since the topic is all with Halloween, I'm wondering if any costumestores or even Petco or Petsmart are selling halloween costumes forrabbits? Those would be adorable! Although, even though we might thinkthey look gorgeous, I don't think they'll like it at all? Darn. 

I mean, if they make little dog sweaters and costumes, how aboutrabbits??! C;mon now! I can't wait till Halloween arrives! CANDY! *yumyum*

opcorn:

-K&amp;E


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 16, 2005)

"As Darkness falls, one must be aware of theGhost Rabbit that gaurds hutches on this night to prevent Evil itselffrom harming the rabbits on this Halloween night."






Just a reminder to all who own outdoor rabbits, to help outthe Ghost Rabbit, to ensure safety of your loved ones on the31st.

-Ashley &amp; The Boys


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


>




It's the Great Pumpkin,Charlie Brown is on tonight at 8:00 p.m. - on ABC - EST!

:yes:


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

What is everyone being for Halloween???

here's mine ... meet Malice!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Cute outfit, FM. 

* * * * * * * *

Let's see more ghost pictures, Folks!

They were definitely Cool!

[align=center]



[/align]
-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> What is everyone being for Halloween???
> 
> here's mine ... meet Malice!



:dude:Nice outfit!! I'm not doing anything thisyear, but last year I was a 'farm girl' - did the pig tails and strawhat and polka dot farmer girl shirt, but then had an excuse just towear Jeans and boots. Halloween is SO cold here every year.

____________
Nadia


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 27, 2005)

AAAAAUUUUGH!!!!

I MISSED THE GREAT PUMPKIN AGAIN BECAUSE I FORGOT IT WAS ON!

:tantrum:

I always do this!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

So sorry, BunnyMom. I know thatfeeling and it really is a bummer. It's just how Linus feltwhen the Great Pumpkin didn't arrive. Looks like we'll haveto wait 'til next year. 





-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Oct 27, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> AAAAAUUUUGH!!!!
> 
> I MISSED THE GREAT PUMPKIN AGAIN BECAUSE I FORGOT IT WAS ON!
> 
> ...


....just so you know....Charlie Brown got a lot of rocks


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 27, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> ....just so you know....Charlie Brown got a lot of rocks


And so do I...in the head, it seems!

Carolyn, it is a bummer! I'll probably wind up doing the same thing when Rudolph is on!:?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

You can get the tape, but of course, it's not the same without the commercials. 

You won't miss Rudolph. It's usually on the first week inDecember. We'll all have to keep an eye out for you on thatone. That Has to be seen with commercials too.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it still sponsored by Dolly Madison?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 27, 2005)

Elf is my Christmas Bun

Chaucer was my Halloween Bun


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Look at that little Punkin.

:inlove:


Such a Mischievious Trouble Bubble.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 31, 2005)

*Alice wrote: *


> ...but I fully admit that I'm not above "exploiting" my pets for my ownamusement from time to time. ;}




A girl after my own heart...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

Jenniblu,

Hands-down, that is one of my favorite pictures of Vash. :blueribbon:

His ancestors were _definitely_ in _Night of the Lepus_. 

-Carolyn


----------

